# Help finding an apartment



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Help!

I'm trying to find accommodation for a stay of about three weeks in Pangasinan. Actually I need to find a place for a local to stay for a longer term in the same area.

Something like a bed and breakfast might suit me. Or a boarding situation. 

Can anyone direct me to a website? I'm finding it difficult to get anything on google.

I also want to find a piece of land of 3000 sq meters or more.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisNZ said:


> Help!
> 
> I'm trying to find accommodation for a stay of about three weeks in Pangasinan. Actually I need to find a place for a local to stay for a longer term in the same area.
> 
> ...


You haven't said what area of the country you are thinking of for an apartment or boarding house.

Either way, the best suggestion is upon arrival check into a low cost hotel for a few days until you can locate a place of your choice.
Searching online is difficult at best and if you find something, it will likely not be what you are expecting when you arrive.
Also, NEVER pay for a place in advance or send even a deposit as there is a very good chance your money would be gone and you'd get nothing to show for it. That's the Philippines.

You said you are looking for land. You need to know that as a foreign citizen you can not own land. A condo yes but not the land it sits on. Land must be in the name of a Filipino citizen. So for your own safety and well-being, it's advisable to not buy land until you have been married for a year or two and know it's going to last.
Sounds harsh but that's just the way it is here and others will advise the same things I'm sure.

Jet Lag


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

The land would be owned by a charitable organisation registered in the Philippines. The location is not so important but somewhere in the vicinity of Pangasinan / Manila, or anywhere north of Visayas. 
As for accommodation, nearby Santa Barbara, Pangasinan.

I've been offered the use of a home in Visayas but I'm afraid to live there. What a shame.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Where in the Visayas are you afraid to live, it's no more dangerous than Luzon etc. The only place I'd be wary about is Mindano, although it's only the south of the island that is worth avoiding, The Davao area is generally safe for foreigners .


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Cambaloctot ****** oriental


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Location is everything*



ChrisNZ said:


> Cambaloctot ****** oriental


Not to far from Dumaguete, if I'm not mistaken they have a PBI satellite office there and its probably a large city. Cebu within close reach, and the water travel would be a short one, probably by ferry, car and all, wow what an area.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ChrisNZ said:


> Cambaloctot ****** oriental


My wife is from nearby. It's a bit rural but I can't imagine anywhere safer. Are you sure the Philippines is the place for you.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

****** is mostly safe. I have several good filipino friends from there. They are well educated moral people. Im not saying there arent some otherwise.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

PAL when you talk about Pangasinan that is very province there are hotels and im sure apartments but you might have better luck having friend in that area help look for one that suits your budget. Keep in mind though it will be very localized. I live very local and simple myself.


----------



## isotope (May 19, 2016)

Loveclever said:


> Hi..maybe I could help you..I have a house in Mabalacat, Pampanga..near clark..our family just recently moved to Australia..its a contemporary house designed by Australian Architect..I dont require minimum months to stay..pls get in touch if interested..tnx


I might be also interested in this rental house Loveclever. Tried to send you a private, but it said 'Loveclever has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages.'. Maybe some restriction issue to do with new members.

If the house is available to rent around that time, can you please message me some details once your message access is sorted out. Don't think I'm stepping on OP's toes as he said he only wanted a place for a few weeks, and I am looking at probably starting towards the end of this year. 

Thanks.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

ChrisNZ said:


> I've been offered the use of a home in Visayas but I'm afraid to live there. What a shame.


Don't know where you are getting your info about the safety in the Visayas but it can't be more wrong as there are quite a few of us living here feeling safer than in some areas of the States. 

Fred


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Loveclever said:


> ..


Thats a jazzy house.

And you need to make 5 posts to get PM. Mods here don't allow posting of email addresses or links.


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

isotope said:


> I might be also interested in this rental house Loveclever. Tried to send you a private, but it said 'Loveclever has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages.'. Maybe some restriction issue to do with new members.
> 
> If the house is available to rent around that time, can you please message me some details once your message access is sorted out. Don't think I'm stepping on OP's toes as he said he only wanted a place for a few weeks, and I am looking at probably starting towards the end of this year.
> 
> Thanks.


I can't see this post of Loveclever.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisNZ said:


> I can't see this post of Loveclever.


The poster referred to has been removed for cause


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Santa Barbara is a flood-prone area. 
My wife says you could try Hotel Regency in Calasiao.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

For land look on OLX and then contact the seller. If it's a broker they will be able to help you find exactly the size of land you are looking for. You should do some research first and make sure you choose the right location. The broker should be able to help you get a good price. After all it's in their interest to sell as quickly as possible so they get their commission.
There's a lot of people rush-selling for hospital bills and a lot of foreclosures. Just make sure they have the right to sell and you have the legal ability to purchase.


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Simon1983 said:


> Santa Barbara is a flood-prone area.
> My wife says you could try Hotel Regency in Calasiao.


Thanks Simon. Yes it IS a flood prone area.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

You could also try Lisland Rainforest Resort in Urdaneta. <Snip> What's the purpose of your visit? What kind of land are you looking for?


----------



## mrs.moerk (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Chris, you say you are looking for a piece of land of 3000 sq meters or more. I would suggest that you look for that land in South of Manila which is Laguna/ batangas if the purpose is a charitable organization. It's generally safe and not too far from the city. Since you are a Foreigner, you cannot own the land.. However, there might a corporation or company who can represent you. 
<Snip>


----------



## mrs.moerk (Jun 10, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> For land look on OLX and then contact the seller. If it's a broker they will be able to help you find exactly the size of land you are looking for. You should do some research first and make sure you choose the right location. The broker should be able to help you get a good price. After all it's in their interest to sell as quickly as possible so they get their commission.
> There's a lot of people rush-selling for hospital bills and a lot of foreclosures. Just make sure they have the right to sell and you have the legal ability to purchase.



Be careful with unlicensed brokers online. Some of them is not registered in the government might give false information or just run with your money. Deal with Licensed brokers only.


----------

